# Is owens corning the only brand that does this?



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

I heard that owens corning uses a solid tar strip and this can lead to water being trapped behind the shingles. I'm looking at OC Oakridge Architectural shingles 40 or 50 year. Does GAF, Certainteed, ELK, and the others use spotted sealant strips. What other companies use solid seal strips?


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

No, owens corning is not the only brand that uses a solid tar strip. 
I'm not exact on which brands do. 

Secondly, there should be no water under the shingle if it is layed properly. That is the point of the shingle. The solid strip is used to adhere the next shingle, which would allow higher winds without the damage.


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

cibula11 said:


> No, owens corning is not the only brand that uses a solid tar strip.
> I'm not exact on which brands do.
> 
> Secondly, there should be no water under the shingle if it is layed properly. That is the point of the shingle. The solid strip is used to adhere the next shingle, which would allow higher winds without the damage.


I was worried that water would get in through the sides and not be able to drain because of the solid strip. This would be especially troublesome at valleys.


----------



## sedwick (Jun 5, 2006)

I installed 30 year Oakridge last year on my house. If you'll notice at the edges of the shingle the tar strip protrudes beyond the edge. When you butt the shingles next to each other and the tar gets hot from the sun it makes a continuous strip of tar all the way across your roof. I'm no roofer, just something i noticed. I've had no problems with mine. They have adhered to each other very well.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

sedwick said:


> I installed 30 year Oakridge last year on my house. If you'll notice at the edges of the shingle the tar strip protrudes beyond the edge. When you butt the shingles next to each other and the tar gets hot from the sun it makes a continuous strip of tar all the way across your roof. I'm no roofer, just something i noticed. I've had no problems with mine. They have adhered to each other very well.


 
Agreed! Thinking back to what I have used, I think the higher end shingles actually have a strip that goes all the way across. You would be fine in using this. Keep in mind manufactured warantee only applies if you use the designated amount of nail in each shingle.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

A potential problem other than the trapped moisture suggested, is a problem the thinner fiber-glass shingles were admonished for.

The tighter the sealant, the less margin for expansion and contraction of the shingles, thereby creating splitting and cracking of the shingles.

Maybe the thicker shingle from the architectural categories will not be as susceptible to this as the 3-tab light weights were. 

Ed


----------

